
We Filed 100 Support Tickets to Learn How to Send Better Customer Service Emails - blakethorne
http://blog.statuspage.io/customer-service-email
======
Hnrobert42
Though I have no use for the information in this article, I found it well
written and interesting. I like it when folks do little research projects and
present their findings.

